# Bambino Plus Drip Tray



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

Could any owners of one these have a look at the underneath of the drip tray to see if there are rubber feet/inserts please? There looks to be a cutout for them but I don't have any. Will ask sage for them if they are actually missing.

Thanks


----------



## Mel O Birds (Nov 17, 2020)

Sean1ucc said:


> Could any owners of one these have a look at the underneath of the drip tray to see if there are rubber feet/inserts please? There looks to be a cutout for them but I don't have any. Will ask sage for them if they are actually missing.
> 
> Thanks


 No feet on my one.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I'm on my 2nd one now and there's no rubber feet. This was also checked by another forum member a few months ago


----------



## Fiyo (Oct 25, 2020)

None on mine either


----------



## Sean1ucc (Oct 24, 2020)

Guess they must have just thought about it and never fully executed!


----------

